# Angliru/Galileo



## mrmedium (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm scoping out a new road bike; LBS has these two spec'd with Centaur for what appear to be reasonable prices. But am I going to be paying for the name?

Maybe someday I'll deserve a Prince; in the meantime, are low-end Pinarellos worth it?


----------



## Mikez28 (May 5, 2005)

I have an '03 Galileo with centuar. I have several thousand miles and a couple of week long Colorado tours on it and am completely satisfied. It is suprisingly comfortable for aliminum and climbs and descends beautifully. I paid under 2500 for the complete bike and assembly and IMHO it is quite a bit of bike for the money.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Look around on the internet. . . I just picked up a new, never built, 2003 Prince with Fassa paint job for under $1500 US; frame, fork and headset.


----------



## vzs45zde (May 7, 2008)

*Galileo year identification (alu/carbon)?*

Kind of off topic, but I'm looking at this frame at GVH bikes. Anyone know what year it is?


----------



## mark4501 (Jul 27, 2007)

*mrmedium:* I have a 2007 Galileo with Centaur and love it. ride is great and Centaur works beautifully.

*vzs45zde: * looks like GVH has 2004 galileo frame. I bought my Galileo from GVH in July. had an excellent experience working with Tom.

check this out for yourself if you'd like. Gitabike is the US importer for Pinarello.

http://www.gitabike.com/cgi-bin/shop/pinarello_loadhome.cgi?user_id=id&file=pinarello.html

if the link doesn't work, go to www.gitabike.com
then drill down thru Pinarello, then Frames, then 2004 Archives.


----------

